# Christmas Oratorio recommendations, please?



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi. I'm singing Bach's Christmas Oratorio with a local choir in December, and I was wondering if you guys have any recordings to recommend? Preferably HIP, but modern approaches work well too. 

Many thanks.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't actually have a recording yet of the Christmas Oratorio I'm satisfied with yet. Judging by the youtube videos I have checked out I'd strongly recommend picking up a version performed with John Eliot Gardiner and the Monteverdi Choir / English Baroque Soloists:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the recording with the New London Consort led by Philip Pickett which I like very much. The soloists are Catherine Bott, Michael chance Paul Agnew, Andrew King and Michael George who also participate in the choruses with 6 other singers. I would recommend it


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Well done, Aksel! Let us know how you go!

Many excellent versions around on HIP. The John Eliot Gardiner set mentioned by member tdc is really faultless. I love it.


----------

